# The Hugo Awards



## Kelise (May 18, 2012)

Is anyone going to vote in them this year? I think all you need is membership to 2012 Worldcon (Chicon) and there's a rate for those not attending (like I am.) Truthfully, I bought it so I could vote for where 2014 Worldcon will be (I'm hoping for London) though now I'm interested in the Hugos.

For the ticket price, _'To help you make an informed decision, we're offering you the opportunity to see, hear, and read the nominated works.' _- so you get a copy of everything nominated (I think?) which is listed here: The Hugo Awards : 2012 Hugo Awards

More information is here: Chicon 7: Hugo Voter Packet


----------



## Ophiucha (May 18, 2012)

I'm not voting nor attending the con (it is both right near my birthday and anniversary, when I intend to be with my husband, and I probably won't be near enough by to attend - though I could end up living in Ohio, so it's not impossible), but I have opinions on it. I like the nominees for the shorter forms to be much better than Locus' this year. "The Summer People", by Kelly Link? Can't fathom how that one got on the list.

Also, one of my favourite episodes of _Community _was nominated for a Hugo Award, and that is amazing.


----------



## kennyc (May 18, 2012)

Not me, but I'll say that I loved "Movement" by Nancy Fulda and am rooting for it to with both Nebula and Hugo.


----------



## kennyc (May 18, 2012)

Ophiucha said:


> I'm not voting nor attending the con (it is both right near my birthday and anniversary, when I intend to be with my husband, and I probably won't be near enough by to attend - though I could end up living in Ohio, so it's not impossible), but I have opinions on it. I like the nominees for the shorter forms to be much better than Locus' this year. "The Summer People", by *Kelly Link*? Can't fathom how that one got on the list.
> 
> Also, one of my favourite episodes of _Community _was nominated for a Hugo Award, and that is amazing.



I picked up her latest collection and have read a few and a few on-line and elsewhere by her. I honestly don't get the appeal, the stories didn't do much for me.   <shrug> Maybe I just haven't read the "right" ones.


----------

